# best ice cream maker?



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good ice cream maker? I have a friend who just bought one from Bass Pro Shop that is electric and hand crank. I kind of like that idea--kids can hand crank when we have time, but I can do electric when I need to. Has anyone tried a combo model like this? I'm assuming it is White Mountain, since online that's the only model I can find for Bass Pro. It was normally $99, on sale for $69. Most makers I find online cost considerably more than that.

Do you have one you love? How much did you pay?

Dee


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a barrowed "generic" ice cream maker. Bogs down fast when its about ready/done.....
Once I take the plunge, White Mountain is what I will buy. The motors seem to last longer, and are more durable than the cheaper ones.
I also like the versitality of hand crank or electric with this brand.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is also White Mountain, but honestly...we never use the crank. Laziness? But it is comforting to know that if the power was out we could still make icecream....although I guess we would have to eat it fast ...<no problem w/ 3 teens>!


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

You have a White Mountain that has both electric and crank?

The only one I've seen is the Aroma brand for about $70 that my friend bought. I haven't read great reviews on it at Amazon, but that's the only place I've seen it. Where did you get your White Mountain combo?

Dee


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually....it has been modified...by my grandpa. It was just the regular WM and he built the crank (cut it from a woodstove lifter, the handle thingie for taking burner-plates off),he was a welder and talented homesteader too,then he reinforced the mounting hardware for the crank. It is very cool...It is OLD>>>at least 20 years. I have replaced the drum and paddle a couple times, and that is it. 

My cousins are all jealous that this cool machine was given to ME and not them...but do THEY have milk? no. Plus, I asked my grandma nicely!

Now I am thinking of my grandparents...sigh. Must be time to make icecream!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I just went and fished it down from the pantry. It looks like the only part on it is WM is the MOTOR. It must be a good motor though, or he wouldn't have used it. The wooden barrel is made in Virginia, and you can see where he drilled new holes for the mounting hardware. Sorry to confuse you! 

I sure do miss that man! He always gave the best advice...and he could build anything.


----------



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

That is such a cool story. It seems the old White Mountain products are better than the current version. I don't know if it has something to do with Rival buying them or if it's just a sign of the times........sigh. 

But, they're probably still the best out there. Unless you want to spend
$600. I did see some of those--can't remember the brand. My range is more like $75-$175.

Reminds me, I should call our local radio country store...maybe someone has an old WM sitting around somewhere!

Dee


----------

